# Port Royal Sound



## tarponman62 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi,

I have a buddy at work who is an avid fisherman and he ran across an article claiming that the Port Royal sound area is part of the migration pattern for Cobias. The article claims that mid April thru early June is a good time of the year to catch them. I would like to know if there is any truth to that claim? If it is true what is the best way to catch them: can you surf fish, do you need a boat , off jetties etc.

Thank you and tight lines!!!

TM62:beer:


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm no expert but I have heard that Mid April is the best time for the SC coast, late April for NC. They usually are caught on heavy tackle from boats or piers, occasionally from the surf, on live or dead bait, often on mackerel rigs fishing for kings.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

in some books in fishing in the carolinas, it mentions that cobias are caught from the broad river bridge on big bucktail jigs, live eels(primary lure/bait), live bait, crabs, and a huge assortment of lures and bait. most state records are caught in that area.


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

Mid April thru May. PR Sound gets the biggest run of them anywhere, with Florida even 2nd place. Has been several mag articles and a couple tv shows on it. It's because it's the 2nd largest/deepest sound on the east coast. Most all are caught from a boat. There are several humps, holes, and rips they stack up on in PR. Will look like a parking lot out there. Some are in St Helena sound too. They like the above structure and bouy's and channel markers or floating debris. They will be on the wrecks/reefs before they come in PR. A 50# has already come in off a wreck I hear. Water still a bit cool in the sound. Bite should be on before end of the month. They love eels , crabs, live haden on bottom. Big bucktails or a freelined live bait will get them site fishing. You pick up some sharks too. Be legal - DNR stays out there during the whole run. Don't gaff a green one or a short one.


----------



## MIBum (Oct 1, 2006)

I have a buddy who has a house at Lands End which is across PR Sound from Paris Island. The Broad Rive bridge is a great place and there is a "cobia" hole right off of Paris Island. I am in Garden City and am trying to get down there in the next week of so. Might also try around here as well.


----------

